# Massey Harris no. 14 mower



## Creek (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello, I know this isn’t technically a tractor but I’ve run out of places to look for info. Recently I pulled an old Massey Harris sickle bar mower from a scrap metal yard in Goulburn NSW, Australia.

The model number reads no.14 and while I can find it visually similar to the no.33 mowers there are slight differences and I’m struggling to find any information on the no.14 mower. Just looking for standard information on the piece such as, how old it is, where it was made, where any significant markings/numbers would be, and overall value of the piece.

considering doing a restoration on it, it is currently sitting in one of my gardens.






















All the parts are there (mostly seized together) except for the wooden beam responsible for attaching it to a horse, that has long since rotted away. Thanks,
Creek.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, nice score there Creek. I hope you do get that fixed up at the very least if not restored. Someone on here will no doubt be able to help you out with info.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

can't help you so far, but here's an interesting tidbit.
https://collections.museumvictoria.com.au/items/1775685


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like an open building....... cold work in the winters! Awesome! I love those old phote's. That factory would be in China or India today.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Massey & Harris joined forces in 1891, I would say this was made sometime around 1900 - 1920.
after around 1930 most would have been tractor mowers. This was made in Toronto Canada.


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Lovely piece you got there, was quite a few makes on the market then, John Deere also had one 
That was the type I've grown up with and used as a kid, Dad was in the Fordson Power major and I had to work the cutter and lift the bar on the turns!!
Make me think, good Old times (early '70's)


----------



## Mijaho (May 11, 2021)

Creek said:


> Hello, I know this isn’t technically a tractor but I’ve run out of places to look for info. Recently I pulled an old Massey Harris sickle bar mower from a scrap metal yard in Goulburn NSW, Australia.
> 
> The model number reads no.14 and while I can find it visually similar to the no.33 mowers there are slight differences and I’m struggling to find any information on the no.14 mower. Just looking for standard information on the piece such as, how old it is, where it was made, where any significant markings/numbers would be, and overall value of the piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mijaho (May 11, 2021)

Hi, I have recently just acquired a Massey Harris no14 sickle mower myself. It is pretty good condition but I thinking it is missing a couple of pieces & I am having trouble finding any reference material to compar. Would be interested in any photos or information that you may have come across.
Cheers in advance.


----------



## tomnitsua (Jun 27, 2021)

Creek said:


> Hello, I know this isn’t technically a tractor but I’ve run out of places to look for info. Recently I pulled an old Massey Harris sickle bar mower from a scrap metal yard in Goulburn NSW, Australia.
> 
> The model number reads no.14 and while I can find it visually similar to the no.33 mowers there are slight differences and I’m struggling to find any information on the no.14 mower. Just looking for standard information on the piece such as, how old it is, where it was made, where any significant markings/numbers would be, and overall value of the piece.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have the same mower MH#14. I would like to take it apart and restore but wonder where teh parts would come from.
i think it is about 100 years old. Have you found any brochures etc,
tom


----------



## tomnitsua (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tom. You may have to keep your eyes on the likes of Ebay and such to find parts. Things like the seat and spring may be just a universal part, but it would be cool to find a seat cast with Massey Harris in it. There are a couple on Ebay right now, I think.


----------



## tomnitsua (Jun 27, 2021)

not sure where the spring goes but still have it.
tom


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

tomnitsua said:


> not sure where the spring goes but still have it.
> tom


Tom, have a look at the first post in this thread, shows the seat mounted. There may be a few parts manuals around that may not be your specific model, but may give you an idea what you are missing.


----------



## Mijaho (May 11, 2021)

tomnitsua said:


> View attachment 73368


----------



## Mijaho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## tomnitsua (Jun 27, 2021)

great pictures, thanks


----------

